# First Adders of the year



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I have been down in Kent this weekend and had a walk out to see my first Adders of the year. They were all out basking glad to see the sun. Got some reasonable shots of three.

The first



















The second



















The third. Gravid?



















There were plenty of these running around too..


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

Great shot's mate, I still havnt found any


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

They all look great, some nice pics (the wee lizard's cute =). The third adder has to be my favourite. You got very close in this photo: :eek4:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Hey Owen,

Some great finds/photos there. We went out yesterday to a spot near me, and found 4 adders within a short space of time.

All the adders you found will be males. Its still a bit early for females to be out, and definately the wrong time for them to be gravid!

cheers,

Tom


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Azemiops said:


> Hey Owen,
> 
> Some great finds/photos there. We went out yesterday to a spot near me, and found 4 adders within a short space of time.
> 
> ...


lol yeah I was thinking it was way too early for that.

Good to hear man. I'm yet to find any grassies around this area.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations mate, great pics!!!


----------



## scubamedic (Sep 7, 2010)

superb pics. want to go out looking for adders to photograph near to us, but haven't found anywhere yet. 

anyone know anywhere around wirral, cheshire or mersyside where they can be found??


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Really nice finds mate! Were they found within the same area or fairly spread out?


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice, always a wicked sight!


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Very cool. Well done


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I really want to see some


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

ScottGB said:


> Congratulations mate, great pics!!!


Cheers Scott. Was nice to be out in the sun watching these move around.



Lamprophis said:


> Really nice finds mate! Were they found within the same area or fairly spread out?


I went to my spot in the forest and found them all within 10m of each other mate. Can spend all day in the same little place, there are sand dunes that they seem live around. 










That is the spot believe it or not. Took that a year or two ago. The winter has taken care of the overgrowth and it is fairly sparce around there now.

Hope all's good down under buddy!


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweet, do they spread out much more as it gets warmer generally?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I notice that.

Apparently you can find tons & tons of them in this forest. It is massive so I don't doubt it, however they seem to group in certain spots. So far I have only found one spot where they are always there. I need to spend a full day exploring the rest of the forest as I am lazy and just walk straight here everytime! 

The first time I went me and a mate got completely lost... 6 hours later and now dark we stumble out the forsest onto a country lane only to find out we are over mile from where we parked the car! Didn't even find any snakes! Lame.


----------



## PIKMIN (Oct 25, 2010)

great pics 

they are good to show my kids to stay away from as they are in the grass over the road from my house


----------



## 1uk3 (Jun 18, 2010)

Where abouts in Kent you find these as the spots I have been using around thanet have been a little empty recently


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Yeah I notice that.
> 
> Apparently you can find tons & tons of them in this forest. It is massive so I don't doubt it, however they seem to group in certain spots. So far I have only found one spot where they are always there. I need to spend a full day exploring the rest of the forest as I am lazy and just walk straight here everytime!
> 
> The first time I went me and a mate got completely lost... 6 hours later and now dark we stumble out the forsest onto a country lane only to find out we are over mile from where we parked the car! Didn't even find any snakes! Lame.


haha.. bad times! it's always good when you know where to find them, you can then monitor their numbers and spot individuals over the year.

Hopefully going to be looking for brown snakes this Sunday, weather permitting....


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Lamprophis said:


> haha.. bad times! it's always good when you know where to find them, you can then monitor their numbers and spot individuals over the year.
> 
> Hopefully going to be looking for brown snakes this Sunday, weather permitting....


Awesome man. I'll look out for the pic's on FB.


----------



## MSID (May 13, 2010)

5 min after saying to my wife the kids probably shouldn't roll about in the old bracken we found an adder basking here in Leicestershire.


----------

